# Postmates steals tips



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

I like when postmates says we keep 100% of our tips. I did a delivery way back when and the guy went back a while later to leave me a tip and i see this on my pay statement


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Thebiggestscam said:


> I like when postmates says we keep 100% of our tips. I did a delivery way back when and the guy went back a while later to leave me a tip and i see this on my pay statement


Oooo, good point.*

PM's pay system is wack. Seriously, charge me $1 but pay me on the same god damn day


----------

